# Old GE Washer Motor Overheat



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

If water did get in the motor it could have done damage.

Even if the motor turn freely when it is cold the bearing in the motor may be seizing up as the motor turns. This will cause the motor to over heat and cut out on it overload.

The timer will not cause the motor to cut out on the overload.

For a breakdown of your washer and your appliance parts get them here.


----------



## tropmex (Mar 13, 2008)

*should the motor be replaced*

Hi Girltech

Thanks for your information. 
Do you think the motor is fixable or it should be replaced?

Thanks again

Gordon


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Gordon

Unfortunately the motor is a sealed unit and will have to be replace.

Before you replace the motor you should consider the age of the washer as the motor will likely run a round $150.00.

You did just replace the pump so if the washer is still in good shape and you don't have any oil under the washer it would be worth the repair.

Girltech


----------

